# Photoshop Porn



## Splash Log (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes photoshop some porn and make it appropriate to post.

Ex:


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

i was so bored i thought of that once. the thread topic, i can't see the pic.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

This was a huge thread on somethingawful I believe.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 11, 2007)

Crap I know why it didnt work


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Yes photoshop some porn and make it appropriate to post.
> 
> Ex:


Photoshop frogs having sex?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)

ummm...ok. Not a photoshop but..


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> This was a huge thread on somethingawful I believe.



Are you a goon?


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

Is that leetspeak for being a lurker?  I pop over and browse maybe once a month.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 12, 2007)

OK this was kinda what I was going for, but my pic was better:


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> OK this was kinda what I was going for, but my pic was better:


I still can't see noting.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 12, 2007)

FOund these at ebaums-Thought they did a good job




















There were quite a few,but I didint wanna post anything too Raunchy,I didnt wanna get into too much trouble.lol


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 12, 2007)

There's one with like 4 black guys standing around that was hilarious, and of course the infamous lemonparty CPR photoshop.


----------



## Decker (Oct 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


You have just brutalized this poor bastard over the years.  Well done.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> There's one with like 4 black guys standing around that was hilarious, and of course the infamous lemonparty CPR photoshop.



Looks like someone will have to copy and paste huh?


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll have to try and find the thread again.


>edit<  Gay something awful archived it already and I don't have access.  Kelju, can you get in here?

The Awful Forum Archives


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Is that leetspeak for being a lurker?  I pop over and browse maybe once a month.



I don't leetspeak. Members of somethingawful are called goons.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I'll have to try and find the thread again.
> 
> 
> >edit<  Gay something awful archived it already and I don't have access.  Kelju, can you get in here?
> ...



I found it, but I can't post it. You must have archive privileges to view it.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, but you can view the thread right?  There's one with a bunch of black guys sitting around playing poker I think.  I love that one.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


>



If text does it for you...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

Decker said:


> You have just brutalized this poor bastard over the years. Well done.


I loved every minute of it.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*Too funny*


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

That girl has got talent.



KelJu said:


>


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 12, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Yeah, but you can view the thread right?  There's one with a bunch of black guys sitting around playing poker I think.  I love that one.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 12, 2007)

shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

Them frogs are sexy.


For some reason Imageshack does not work in this thread.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Them frogs are sexy.
> 
> 
> For some reason Imageshack does not work in this thread.





yea I tried posting them on another forum too...

they must have super intelligent filters that can sense even the slightest hint of porn and block it hahahah


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> yea I tried posting them on another forum too...
> 
> they must have super intelligent filters that can sense even the slightest hint of porn and block it hahahah


my pictures had the XXX on it, so it may have filtered it.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> my pictures had the XXX on it, so it may have filtered it.




The ones I posted didnt

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4682/twister2bz1.jpg


that is the address for one of them....

not sure what would cause it to be blocked


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn! I was looking at what other members are watching and they are all looking at this.....hopefully no one's cranking it.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 13, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>


Holy shit, can you send me the original for this one? wowowow


----------



## GSXR750 (Oct 13, 2007)

Veggies with your shake?


----------

